# Stall Mat Suggestions



## Awolnation (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm currently trying to decide which stall mats to get. I have four stalls at the moment, two 10' by 12' and two 12' by 12'. Two stalls are over cement and the other two are over crushed gravel. I am leaning toward the thicker set mats, as I have a horse with arthritis in her knee and another with navicular. 

In general I'm looking for reviews on stalls that you may have in your barn that you like (or that you hate) or suggestions on where I may find good, and reasonably priced stall mats. 

At the moment, my two main options are the 4' by 6' mats you can get at Tractor Supply or Fleet Farm for around $30. I could do all four stalls for $650, but I'm not sure how I feel about having upwards of six mats per stall. There's also a company in the area that has just two large mats per stall, but that would cost around $1,400 for all four stalls. I'm not sure if that is pretty reasonable or pricey. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

I used the mats from TS for my 12x12 stalls on concrete, six per stall. My husband and I installed them and they fit TIGHT! No movement at all. We had to do some cutting, which is normal. We fit them to all corners
I will try to see if I can find a picture of them later to post.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I used to go to aggregate companies and get broken conveyor belting for no charge.

I would take a thermos of coffee, a dozen donuts, leave my hair loose, and wear my best fitting jeans. They would even load it in my truck.

Now a days I cannot find a gravel pit that even sells their belting. Seems some employees now take, cut it, and sell it themselves.

Or is it that I am old, and plus sized?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

anndankev said:


> I used to go to aggregate companies and get broken conveyor belting for no charge...
> Nowadays, I cannot find a gravel pit that even sells their belting. Seems some employees now take, cut it, and sell it themselves.


Wish I could find THAT!!! **pulls out hair bc I can't get them free!!!!**
I use 3/4" thick rubber mats. There are some companies that sell them as jigsaw pieces, if you can find those locally. DON'T buy online!! The shipping will blow your budget.
I have to fold them in two and drag backwards to move them, but you need that much rubber to protect your horses when they lay down.
Sometimes they shift, but it's not impossible to move them back again. I have two stalls with round pen fencing and gates and I put the fencing on top of the corners to help hold them in place. =D


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I discovered a particular type of pliers with a vise grip, don't know the official name, can be used to pull them around with relative ease.

Especially if a relative does it. LOL


----------

